# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  fish heads!

## bdoak1981

Just a bit of fun, measured the width of my electric eels head this morning, roughly 4.5 inches across. apart from the obvious winners "the rays" anyone else got a fatter headed fish in their aquarium? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (30-09-2015)

----------


## Gary R

I see some big heads staring at me at feeding time in my pond, but would not like to say how big they are ....will try and see tonight

----------

*bdoak1981* (30-09-2015)

----------


## bdoak1981

bet you have same big heads with the koi  :Wink:  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

